# Any news on Mid-Iowa FT?



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything from the FT?


----------



## Chuck McCall (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to Mark Struve and Lean Little Lucy on winning the Qualifying. I'm pretty sure this was Lucy's first Qualifying......Way to go little girl.......


----------



## bzylstra (Oct 28, 2008)

39 back to the Open land blind; sorry don't have the numbers.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Derby in 1rst series one scratch so down to 10 dogs

Amat is triple 2 retired. All birds thrown rt to left. #1 center bird retired, #2 long left bird retired, #3 swing back across test for flyer on the right. Medium to heavy cover and dogs are visible if they hammer the marks.

Hoping to get some info on open and qual.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Qual placements

1rst #2 "Lucy" Mark Struve
2nd #14 "Ruby" Rick Bullock
3rd #18 "Babe" Ken Schaaf Congrats Ken. Babe running Derby today! Good luck.
4rth #7 "Catcher" Jim and Linda McDowall


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Amat callbacks to 2nd series:

#3,4,5,8,9,10,12,13,14,15,16,17,22,23,25,26,28,29,31,33,34,35,36,37,40,44,45,47,48,51,52,53

Derby Results:

1rst "Jack" Bill Eckett David Aul
2nd "Babe" Ken Schaaf
3rd "Sweet" Linda Botusky
4th "Jaws" Bill Leitner

RJam "Thor" Jerry Schmidlkoser

Jams "Micro" Tom Botusky , "Baily" Mark Lasnek

Rumor has it Open may finish today. Sorry no info.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Amat callbacks to 3rd

Poss a land blind.

#3,4,8,12,14,16,17,22,25,31,33,36,37,40,48,52

Sorry no news from open


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Jim and Catcher on your Qual fourth!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

yeh Mr. Jack.
3 derbys.
RJ,3rd, and now a win.
Nana Sue


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats Jim Beck on Rip's win and Otter's 2nd in Open. Good weekend for you. Good Job.


----------



## gum (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Ken and Babe on qual 3rd and derby 2nd and Jim and Rip on a win. Way to go!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Qual placements
> 
> 1rst #2 "Lucy" Mark Struve
> 2nd #14 "Ruby" Rick Bullock
> ...





drbobsd said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> 1rst "Jack" Bill Eckett David Aul
> *2nd "Babe" Ken Schaaf*
> ...




Congrats Ken! Looks like a fun weekend!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

drbobsd said:


> Congrats Jim Beck on Rip's win and Otter's 2nd in Open. Good weekend for you. Good Job.


Congrats! WOW!

Congrats to you as well Ken. What a fun weekend it must have been for you!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to the Bogusky's, Linda and Tom, for their success in the Derby.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I hear Rip won the Open AND the Amateur!!!
Congrats to Jim Beck, Bill and Bev Busler and Monty who ran him. Qualifies him for Natl Am.


----------



## Clay Warren (Nov 3, 2009)

Congrats to Rip and Otter! Monte and Jim must of had a great weekend!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

ErinsEdge said:


> I hear Rip won the Open AND the Amateur!!!
> Congrats to Jim Beck, Bill and Bev Busler and Monty who ran him. Qualifies him for Natl Am.


And congratulations to Nancy (ErinsEdge) who bred Rip! What a great weekend!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

ErinsEdge said:


> I hear Rip won the Open AND the Amateur!!!
> Congrats to Jim Beck, Bill and Bev Busler and Monty who ran him. Qualifies him for Natl Am.


That's really special!
Congrats to Rip and his owners, and to his first Mom, Nancy........


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Quite an accomplishment for all of Rip's people, and Rip too, way to go!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Yahooooo Rip


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

I also have it on pretty good authority that a certain four year old Golden bitch finished yet another Amateur. 

Her owner did as he was told and put on his big boy panties and began running all-age stakes. They have run 10 stakes and have finished 7 of them including an Open. I bet there are a lot of folks who wish they were wearing panties like that. ;-)

Yeah Castelli and Firemarks Million Dollar Baby...Haley!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Good job Team Beck. Rip had A weekend to remember. Congrats Bill and Bev. Good job of handling Monte in amat.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike Castelli and Haley!!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Bait said! Way to go Haley and Mike!


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Nice going, Mikey!!!

Glad to see you were able to work that 3rd series into your schedule! ;-)

Congratulations!

JS


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Good job Team Beck. Rip had A weekend to remember. Congrats Bill and Bev. Good job of handling Monte in amat.


Ditto that!


----------



## mdlarson10 (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats Jim, the dogs are running great!!! Congrats to Bill and Bev and to Monte!!!! Keep it going!!!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Congrats to Bill Leitner and Jaws! Not bad for a 14 month old puppy who is chocolate!! That is two 4th place finishes in two trials!!! Excellent job!!


----------



## jmcdowall (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Becky! And congratulations to you and Hoss on your Q 4th at Tall Pines!
You go girl! How are the ribs? We missed you at Atlanta. Jim McDowall


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you Jim!
The rib is a lot better. It is the back that's still a problem, especially when trying to carry full water buckets. Ouch! But is slowly getting better, just not fast enough to suit me.


----------

